# Ice bar in London



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

The Absolut Ice Bar just opened in central London. The walls, the furniture and the glasses are all created from ice. The temperature inside the bar stays set at 23 degrees. 

Here's the video, I hope it works. http://us.video.netscape.com/video.full.adp?mode=0&pmmsid=1411650&restartUrl=http%3a%2f%2fus%2evideo%2enetscape%2ecom%2fvideo%2eindex%2eadp%3fmode%3d2%26pmmsid%3d1411650&mode=2


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know about you, but I would not sit there and freeze my butt off.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have heard of something like that before, sounds pretty neat, your Martini would never get warm in there


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> I have heard of something like that before, sounds pretty neat, your Martini would never get warm in there


haha yeah, neither would you!!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OK, if it's 23 degrees anywhere, I get away ASAP. I certainly would not be PAYING to have my nose turn red and my hands turn purple. lol


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i would go there, trying walking in chicago in the middle of winter 1 time i walked 15 blocks in 0 degree weather


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would certanly check it out at least once
I don't know how the bartender handles it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, guess you single guys know where to go to meet women now lol


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*.....Malawian, just remember, when picking up the ladies in a place like that, that the severity of the cold there will certainly make you less, um, err, uh, *cough*.........impressive.*lol* (Just thinking about what happened to George on Seinfeld after a dip in the cold ocean water)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL mrmoby!:lol:
Yeah, it's just up the road from me. I haven't been there yet but will go and have a look sometime. Right now though I'm a bit busy at work.
Maybe I can maintain their fishtanks for them:lolNot tropical LOL)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO hence the 12hr heat packs just right size! lol


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually who ever said you wouldnt warm up is wrong throw down 1 or 2 martinis and your as war as ur gonna get


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow, that looks cool! I would definately check that out if possible! I bet its not as cold as it sounds..


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sounds cool (literaly) but i'm a minor who lives in america so not much of a attraction.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Your banned!..........permenantly!!!:lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What a goofy notion. Take a country with a miserable natural climate and open a bar inside a big freezer.
If they had any sense, they'd open up such a place down here in the subtropics. Pay to sit around in a big freezer and get drunk instead of swelter in this 100F heat?
Heck YEAH! The place would be packed 24/7.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Aparently it's very expensive to get in there, I think it's only for parties and celebs or something.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I wanna go see it... i live like... 5 minutes away from london  lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its another fad place. Like many. Try and wash down the the table after someone leaves and the rag will freaze solid to the table. When someone sits on the chair long enough you have to carve another because there are cheek marks melted into the old one. LOL


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

And if you sip a drink, your tounge will get stuck to the ice!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol. I think that is why there were straws. LOL fish_doc.

Cichlid Man: Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Lol. I think that is why there were straws. LOL fish_doc.
> 
> Cichlid Man: Who is that in your avatar?


LOL Lydia. It's me. Who did you think it was?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

And after an hour or 2 of drinking your overpriced drinks, you'd have to use the facilities. I would not be happy about sitting anywhere near a 23 degree toilet seat..and um...wouldn't the water be frozen solid in the pipes? lol.

In fact....how do they keep the booze from freezing? I know alcohol doesn't freeze quite at 32 degrees, but it's close to that. Hmm maybe they have a bottle warmer somewhere...lol.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> LOL Lydia. It's me. Who did you think it was?



That isn't really you, is it?? It reminds me a lot of someone....you're kidding right?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks like a movie star to me...or a painting?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> That isn't really you, is it?? It reminds me a lot of someone....you're kidding right?


Yeah, looks familiar to me too, definatly don't think it's cichlid man! :-D


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

If its above 30 to 35% proof, then it will not freeze, not even in a deep freeze so those temps are fine. Things like Malibu rum or other liqueur type liquors will freeze but not your average vodkas, gins, bourbons etc. I keep many of my liquors in the freezer especially vodkas. I like them really cold. 

I would love to visit this place. I hate cold temps but it would be a neat experience. Guess its just the bartender in me, but I think it would be fabulous for a few minutes. 

But I do wonder what the bathrooms are like. Can you imagine if the mens urinals were ice sculpted LOL. Guess they'd melt every night hahaha. I've seen bars that put ice in the urinals or troughs, guess this place is already an ice cube so why bother hehe.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> I've seen bars that put ice in the urinals


 I just wanna know what your doing in the mens bathroom.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I just wanna know what your doing in the mens bathroom.



LOL yeah that did sound bad. But I've bartended for years and several of the nightclubs I worked in did that. Plus I guess I've just wandered around a bit too much in the other places I've frequented. Until you've been in all areas you can't say I've seen it ALL. hehe


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

> I've seen bars that put ice in the urinals or troughs, guess this place is already an ice cube so why bother hehe.


The nightclub I bartended at did that to keep the smell down in the mens room.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

His avatar is Britney Spears....

I wouldnt want to go to that bar although I do get hot and flushed when drinking.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL Lexus. It used to be some guy. He changed it without telling us who the guy was.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

:0 Cichlid Man!!!! So deceiving!!!

Now i want to know even more. eeeeK


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

It could only mean one thing.


cichlid man is britney spears.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hahaha! right, shev. How's the baby doing brit- I mean Cichlid Man? lol jk


----------

